# 1911 flying merkel bike in Tucson for $1100



## irene_crystal (Apr 6, 2011)

http://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/2299593102.html 
I emailed him for fun and he said that it is a girls 36 schwinn with a top bar added for strength. I think it looks nothing like the flying merkel myself....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 6, 2011)

Not a Merkel , but I do like the tank. And the fork looks bent, but every bike photo I see these days I think the fork looks bent...


----------

